# Some pics from the weekend - fixed the pics



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't get snap happy, but thought I'd share a few pics since I don't plan to go to bed any time soon <expecting bad storms later..>

My oldest 2 had a demonstration & speech yesterday in the 4-H Communications Day event. They are SUPER SHY and I told them if they want to show a goat in 4-H this year, they had to get more involved.

My son got a blue ribbon for his Demonstration on ear tagging and tattooing goats  I am so proud of him 
My daughter did a speech on goat kidding, and got second place and a Grand Champion in her age group  Proud of her too!
My youngest daughter is wearing her brothers finished product haha...fake ears that are tattooed and tagged.


















Big Bang says OMG what is that?! LOL He looks like he is smiling for the camera LOL!










Now if we could get him to gain some weight after being severly sick with goat polio  he's a VERY picky eater..









This little barn will eventually have doors and a finished roof if we can ever get a good 'weather' day when my husband is off, or we don't have anything planned. It's been frustrating, I keep thinking we'll never get it done LOL










Madison giving me an evil look LOL









Doesn't Snow White look innocent?




























I call this guy Houdini.



























Madison giving me that 'stay away' look. I can't wait until she kids, maybe she'll calm down, OMG right now she's a total NUTCASE LOL She acts like if you touch her she will die!









My favorite goat pic of the weekend.... Trouble wanted me to come over on the other side of the log to pet her, when I didn't she stepped up on the log, and put her foot out as if she were insisting LOL She's such a silly girl!









But then she saw 'queen of mean' Snow White coming up behind me....









Umm yeah, okay...Snow White, heh... we put hay on the logs when the weather is nice, so they can eat there since it's their favorite spot. 









Madison, Ithma and Trouble 









Ithma, such a sweetie, the quietest, and calmest goat in the bunch.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Some pics from the weekend*

Love the photos that showed up quite a few say unavailable  I love snow white!! I want an all white boer doe even if it's a cross.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Some pics from the weekend*

Your goats are beautiful and look so happy and healthy. Alot of the pics arent showing up though. I love the pic of trouble pawing the air!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Some pics from the weekend*

Those are great! Congrats on the kiddos doing so well! :thumb: That's awesome! ...and a lot of pics aren't showing for me either. :shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Some pics from the weekend*

For some reason they uploaded as private, so this evening I'll have to fix it.

I fixed the pics


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Your kids are beautiful!!!!! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great photos!
Congrats to your kids on their demonstrations!! :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!

I wonder what is up with flickr? I fixed the pics, they showed up and now they aren't showing up! frustrating


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Cute pics, wish I could see them all! I like that first pic of Big Bang, so glad he is recovering. We have a very picky buck too, its very frustrating.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They're all cute, but I especially like that last one of Trouble!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics.... can't wait to see the rest of them.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: I love that one of the doe pointing!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Not all of them are working yet, but I love the ones I can see!   Big Bang and Trouble are my favorites of your goats :thumb: :stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

These were great captures. You did so well at capturing their true expressions. Snow White does look like the herd queen. I can see it in her face. She looks confident.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Love Trouble with her begging with her hoof out 2 super cute great photo Actually enjoyed all of them that I could see and beautiful herd.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Snow White!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Your pics are always beautiful candice, as are yoir children!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  I appreciate the kind comments! I post my pics on flickr, so if you want to see the rest they should all show up in this set:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiersha ... 81/detail/

If your REALLY BORED <LOL> here is a link to my photo sets - horses, goats, kids, etc. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoosiershadow/sets/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

